# مساعده عن توصيل الـ Stepper Motor بالـMicroController بالله عليكم مساعده عاجله



## spyboy2006 (31 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الاول احب بس اوضح اني لسا طالب في إعدادي هندسة القاهرة , و لو حضراتكوا تعرفوا IEEE فا هي عامله مشروع جديد للطلاب علشان يشاركوا في مسابقة RoboCon العالمية , و بيدربونا علس شوية حاجات و مطلوب مننا نعمل مشروع

المهم بما ان احنا في إعدادي فا بندور مع نفسنا علي كل حاجه و نتصرف , فا في المشروع اللي انا شغال عليه انا و زمايلي , احنا مستخدمين Stepper Motor و دا اللينك بتاعه

RAM Electronics : Stepper Motor (39HZ Family) 39HZ27608 [39HZ27.608] - 90.00L.E.

و كنا عاوزين نوصله بـ MicroController Pic 16F877A

بس المشكلة مش عارفين توصيلة الاسلاك إزاى بظبط !!   فا اتمني المساعده العاجله بالله عليكوا يا جماعه


----------



## spyboy2006 (31 أغسطس 2012)

يا جماعه طيب انا دورت شوية و عرفت ازاي اوصل الموتور اللي معايا دا

بس المشكلة اني مش فاهم إيه لزمة الـ ULN2003A و هل ممكن استغني عنه ؟؟

مع العلم اني جايب Relay هوصل الموتور عليه


----------



## فرانكشتاين (11 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم , عاده الOutput لل PIC غير كافي ليحفز محاثات المحرك لذالك يستخدمون ال HBridge واللتي هي في حالتنا المسماه ULN2003A ولمعلومات اخرى عن عملها اضغط على الرابط في الاسفل و هذه القطعه يجب عليك الا تتخطي الواحد امبير لانها تصبح تخطئ في الاشارات المبعوثه للمحرك , اذا كان مشروعك صغير فعليك استبدال المحرك بواحد اصغر , بالنسبه لتجربه المشروع يجب عليك ان تجرب دائرتك الالكترونيه والبرنامج الخاص لتشغيل المحرك على PIC على برنامج يدعى PROTEUS V6 ; للمحرك اللذي معك نوعان توصيلات والافضل ان تستخدم توصيله ال Unipolar Stepper Motor ; لان دائرتها الالكترونيه سهله جدا . بالنسبه لمعرفه ما هي القطع وكيف تستخدم دائما ابحث عن ال Datasheet للقطعه .

Stepperworld Unipolar Tutorial
Controlling Stepper Motors with a PIC Microcontroller
ULN2003A Datasheet pdf - SEVEN DARLINGTON ARRAYS - SGS Thomson Microelectronics
H bridge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
ارجو لك التوفيق :78:


----------



## islam4maher (29 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم

بداية: انا اسلام ماهر هندسة عين شمس تالته كمبيوتر

كنت شغال على نفس الموتور ده بالظبط قبل كده و كنت شاريه من رام برضه

هو بداية لازم تبقى عارف كويس الأبليكاشن بتاعك و على اساسه تختار الموتور يعني انت اشمعنى اخترت ستيبر موتور بالذات ؟ و اشمعنى باي بولر ؟ و انت طالب ايه منه هل طالب دقه عاليه ولا تورك عالي ؟ كل دي حاجات هتفرق في التصميم بتاعك و الكودينج كمان

بس لازم تكون عارف انك مش هينفع تشغله من البيك علطول و هتحتاج H-bridge معظم التصاميم اللي هتلاقيها ع النت هتلاقيها مستخدمه l293 بس انا شخصيا استخدمت l298 

عامة انا مش عارف انت وصلت لفين في مشروعك بس عامة لو محتاج أى معلومات ممكن تبعتلي ميل: [email protected]

ربنا معاك


----------

